# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full-Time Optometrist- MD/OD practice in Pullman, WA has opening for an Optometrist.

## MichaelGuessford

*MD/OD practice Pullman, WA has opening for an Optometrist. Potential of $200K first year. No weekends!*
This established MD/OD practice is looking for an optometrist to join the practice and work alongside theOphthalmologist. Dry Eye management experience is a plus. Optometrist will perform 30% pathology exams. 
Pullman, WA, known far and wide as a beloved college town, is home to Washington State University.It's a small and safe town with a family friendly vibe according to Google.Pullman offers residents an urban suburban mix feel. There are a lot of parks. The public schools in Pullman are highly rated.
According to BestPlaces.net, Pullman's cost of living is 2.9% lower than the U.S. average.
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

OCT, Retinal Camera, Visual FieldPractice full scope optometry to the fullestProvide pre- and post-operative care to surgical casesDry Eye management experience is a plusPatient flow is 2-3 an hourEHR - EMAPromote healthy vision by counseling and educating patients
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

Mon-Fri- No weekends$130K -$150K base + Production Bonus (Range $3.6K - $56K)Benefits include: Health (100% paid for Doctor), Dental, Malpractice Insurance, Disability, Life Insurance,Continuing Education, PTO,401K with matchW-2 Employee
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctorate of Optometry degree (OD)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
*Schedule an appointment to talk* at OnceHub.
*Make all inquiries directly through Michael Guessford*
Phone: (540) 491-9105
Email: mguessford@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
*Job Code*:WA-MG-4347
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

